# not a cuddler, not an explorer, a lap hedgehog?



## awbat3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi all, 
so my hedgehog Pirate is not very friendly, just very shy and still scared of being home. So, he does not like to be touched by me. Nor does he explore. In a blanket he will barely explore 1/2 of it, and today in the new hedgie bag he did not even leave the bag. He does however, come out and just look at me. If I move or make a sudden noise, he balls and huffs and puffs. I'm thinking he is just scared, and maybe one day he will become friendlier. But, does anyone else have/heard of a hedgehog that just sits and watches while on laps?


----------



## Dinosaurgirl (Apr 26, 2011)

My Delilah does that...she will explore once in a while, when she's feeling ambitious, but most of the time, she will sit, and once in a while cuddle as well  best of all worlds.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Dexter did the exact same thing. I found that if I take him out at 9 and let him sleep in his bag for about an hour, at about 10pm he wakes up. When I first brought him home, when 10pm rolled around i just put him right back in his cage. I did that eveeeery day for about a week and a half and after that he became more comfortable with me and at 10pm I just let him walk around on my lap (but I didn't make any sudden movements because that still scared him). Once he got comfortable with that, I slowly started moving around.
Now, finally one month later, he could care less what I do while he's walking around on me or sleeping on me or just sitting there, and if he does get nervous and balls up he usually unballs within 2 seconds. 
I guess my main advice is be patient, hold your baby EVERY DAY at the same time (probably at night) and it will all be okay!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What helped with our girl Zoey, I would just sit with her in the bag in my lap. Next couple nights, I would just rest my hand on the bag. She would eventually calm dwn & get used to it. Then I would put my hand at the entrance of the bag for a few days, then next to her, then touching her bum, then resting on her back.
As said before, continue to be patient, consistent and don't give up!


----------



## Mozleys Master (Jun 23, 2011)

My mozley is the same exact way when he is out he will just curl up and fall asleep on my lap, hand or burrow deep into some blankets. He doesn't really cuddle with me per say but next to be or on me. I never see him active out of his cage really but in his cage he probably wheels and circle a few miles a night haha


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

My Hazel is 8 mos old and she huffs and puffs and balls up whenever I move, breathe, or she hears any sound. :roll: She does get used to the sounds after a while but she RARELY explores out of her house. I have come to the conclusion that she is just a grumpy little hog. :roll: She wasn't like that when I got her. I hold her almost every night. I have tried a hedgie bad and some fleece blankets and the same thing happens. She used to sleep pretty soundly on my lap and even lie on her side with her legs out. She doesn't seem to do that anymore. Sometimes it's just not possible to hold her EVERY night. I don't know if that has anything to do with it. I'm thinking I have a grumpy "lap hedgie". :lol:


----------

